# Yep humans are still much scarier than ebola!



## Danny (21/11/14)

You Won´t Believe The Truth About Fukushima The Japanese Government Is Hiding From The World

Read More: http://www.trueactivist.com/you-won...japanese-government-is-hiding-from-the-world/

There is a video too but dont know why I am struggling to link it in (dont want to blame apple, but it could be their fault). Actually cant believe how very quiet this has been. Terrifying when you consider we have one questionable reactor already, a whole lot of supposedly qualified specialists and plans to build how many more reactors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (21/11/14)

Danny said:


> You Won´t Believe The Truth About Fukushima The Japanese Government Is Hiding From The World
> 
> Read More: http://www.trueactivist.com/you-won...japanese-government-is-hiding-from-the-world/
> 
> There is a video too but dont know why I am struggling to link it in (dont want to blame apple, but it could be their fault). Actually cant believe how very quiet this has been. Terrifying when you consider we have one questionable reactor already, a whole lot of supposedly qualified specialists and plans to build how many more reactors!



That is quite disturbing...if it's accurate 

I just can't believe in this day and age that something *that* bad would go unnoticed. I will assume (for now) that this incorrect and only start worrying once I grow another arm or this is corroborated elsewhere (whichever comes first).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

